

Meerli (beta) - Showcasing Exceptional Mobile Designers And Their Designs  - holgersindbaek
http://meer.li

======
orta
It would be great for things like pintrest if you said what the names of the
apps / designers were in the alt information per image

~~~
holgersindbaek
Definitely will do that. Thanks for the tip.

------
phmagic
Seems like most of these designs are concepts. Are there venerable designers
on here to learn from?

~~~
holgersindbaek
Holger, co-founder of Meerli here.

A lot of them definitely are concepts. That always happen when you ask
designers to show of their hot stuff, but we do also have some very cool
designers, who're showing off some very cool apps, that has been released. For
example <http://meer.li/designs/clear> or <http://meer.li/designs/wthr-app>.

Prismatic also uploaded their upcoming app <http://meer.li/designs/prismatic>,
which is really hot as well. I've gotten to play around with it a bit and it's
smoking hot UX-wise :-).

~~~
phmagic
Cool! You should feature these on your front page!

~~~
holgersindbaek
I am... What are you seeing when you get on the site?

------
sergiotapia
Pretty cool site; I was a bit disappointed that it was for mobile only.

~~~
holgersindbaek
Any other designs you would like to use it for? :-)

